# Controlling shrinkage (felting ?'s, wwyd)



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Today I knitted a huge slipper. :gaptooth:











It is made from my handspun yarn.
I used this Jacob x roving that I didnt really like because it is sooo felty.
The roving was in a bag and who knows how long? 
It had all stuck together, and was WORK to spin.
I was grumpy so I yanked it apart and forced it into yarn. :grin:
For the bottoms of the slippers I added some leftover Shetland (from chickenista's socks). 
I held 2 strands together, one of the Jacob and one of Shetland.


Now. By my estimation...this will shrink and felt up nicely.
How would YOU go about doing something like this? 
I am not strict on what size they should be, however.... :huh:










I am halfway done with the mate to this monster and I am curious to hear how one goes about making it littler?

All ideas and thread drift welcome. As always. :kissy:


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

This renders me speechless.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Size 11 needles. Yeah.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Oh, and for people who look at patterns:

http://www.journalgazette.net/assets/pdf/JG74261106.PDF

I used thicker yarn (but only held it double for the soles)and smaller needles, 
but I have a range of sizes I could fit these to, if they cooperate. LOL


----------



## katy (Feb 15, 2010)

That is so neat. I don't know the first thing about felting, but if they don't behave / become what you would like them to be, give them to hubby or someone else they would fit. I bet they would appreciate it.

Sorry, but I found it to be a chuckle, something that could happen to me. Very pretty.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Katy, I did this ON PURPOSE. Honest. 


I am thinking to just put them in the washer with hot water and a pair of jeans.
They WILL shrink, guaranteed. Just how much? IDK. 
If I cant get them small enough to fit me, they will go to one of my guys. 
If they are too small...well. My mom, maybe.

It is a bit nerve-wracking, wondering how small they could get. 
I have read that there are so many variables.

Hoping for input from experienced felters here.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I put items to be felted in the smallest water level in the washer. Use the hottest water and soap. Then as it's agitating, stop and pull it out and look at it,stretch it, form it and see if it's enough. Repeat, then rinse when you think its the right size. I usally use Lopi yarn for felting, it felts up to almost 1/2 it's size.


----------



## sheepish (Dec 9, 2006)

With any good felting fibre, make sure that you put something in (a piece of cotton fabric or whatever) between the top and bottom of the foot to keep them from felting together as you heat and agitate.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I've been told not to put things in the dryer as permanent creases can develop. Does that matter with slippers? You an hand felt them more after you take them out of the wash if you aren't happy with the results. Maybe felt the soles more? Love the pattern, thanks!


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

not a big help but just wanted to let you know i'm size six :gaptooth:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Are you ready for this?





















I did just what 7thswan said and I can hardly believe the transformation!










It is like magic! Okay, so now I am sitting here wearing wet wool slippers.
They are at least a half inch thick. 
I cannot imagine wearing through them too quickly.
Oh, how exciting!

Now that I know it will work, I am going to look at those less-soft fleeces a bit differently.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I'm thinking my early "not-so-good" spun fiber would be great as these slippers!
> 
> I worry that my wooden floors might be "eating" my nice handspun socks -this could be the solution I was looking for!


I have the same thing with my floors. 
I can see using 'junk' yarn to do these slippers. The stuff that is too itchy or over-spun. 
They knit up really quick, especially after the first one. 

I am fixing to go dig in the stash and do another pair, while the pattern is still fresh in my mind.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

oh, looks like i'm lucked out LOL
they just look awesome. need to make me and my hubby some too.
maybe i should go on a hunt for a jacobs fleece?


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Great job GAM! I really like that pattern. I think I may need some. 
I felted some slippers - they were supposed to be for my mom, but I got them too small. My youngest DS loves them. He was actually wearing them outside the other day. :umno: Told him that really wasn't such a great idea. They are holding up well to his abuse.
I too have worn out 2 pairs of wool socks wearing them around the house (not outside without shoes tho!) So, I must have slippers.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I just plied together a bunch of stuff and dyed it in greens, for my next pair. 
It is some ancient thriftstore yarn, labelled "100% virgin wool". 
I think I paid $3 for it, and until now I was stumped as to what to make from it. 

It feels like cheating, using such thick yarn and big needles.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i found a couple of nice jacob fleeces. one hogget with lots of color and long staple, one from two year old ewe very little color but lots of crimp and on the finer side, and one ram with very nice color variations. 
i would love to make some felted slippers too. thinking about putting some leather on the underside. just learned about a tannery where i could bring my goat hides. 
how did you spin the yarn? woolen or worsted? any special prep of the fiber? 
i have combs, no drum carder. i have a set of cotton carder but don't like to work with them as the tines are so short.

very excited about my fleece find


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

susanne, 

This was just from a roving. Processed in a mill somewhere. I have never handled a whole raw Jacob's fleece. (it's on my list still).

So far I have only really spun woolen, by my meager fiber prep. I have a set of hand cards but mine are 'medium' and too rough on the finer wool. 
Or I dont know how to work them. :shrug:
Or both. :heh:

Any wool that felts freely would work for this pattern. Shetland? Icelandic? Lots of them I bet. 
One thing is these are SLIPPERY slippers. You could do some skating in them. 
I am thinking of sewing a hunk of rubberboot rubber on the bottom. 
(an idea I have had for a long time)

I posted this project on rav. The pattern designer 'favorited' it, so I put her in my friends list. Why not? LOL.
The pattern is not the best-written thing, but it did work for me.
If anyone tries it and has trouble, I can help. No prob.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here's the slipper clogs I did March '07.

I used Icelandic and it felted wonderfully.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Cyndi, those are awesome!

Do you (happen to) have the pattern still? 
If so, bust it out.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

cyndi they look awesome. 
the more i see the more i really want some for me too. they must be great in winter. i think with three fleeces coming i will find out how to spin them for felting. still have some icelandic roving. maybe could use this for slipper.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Somewhere, yes, I still have the pattern. Now if I can just lay my hands on it. I won't start looking for it until next week. Son is getting married this Saturday!!


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

gone-a-milkin said:


> It feels like cheating, using such thick yarn and big needles.


Save the mud-slinging for GC, already. _This_ is supposed to be a soft and fluffy forum. :bored:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> okay - this is definitely next on my "to-do" list!!!!
> 
> I just went and eyeballed all that first wool I spun -even the "zebra"  and I think its telling me it wants to be felted clogs!!!!
> 
> ...


That is the pattern. Fiber Trends also has some nice felted hat patterns( The Wool Pak) and has a ballerina type felted slipper.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

WIHH that Fiber Trends pattern is the one I have too. If you can't find it down there you can get it at the Bemidji Woollen mills


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

i found a nice pattern for slippers. i think i will try it
http://www.journalgazette.net/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100131/BLOGS2601/100119466/-1/BLOGS26


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

susanne said:


> i found a nice pattern for slippers. i think i will try it
> http://www.journalgazette.net/apps/pbcs.dll/article?AID=/20100131/BLOGS2601/100119466/-1/BLOGS26



That is actually the same pattern I used, just for smaller feet. 

I have another slightly modified pair in the washer, right now.


----------



## susanne (Nov 4, 2004)

great, i have small feet )


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Wind in Her Hair said:


> I hear good things about this one but could be talked into a FREE one...
> 
> http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/felted-clogs-ac-33


the Fiber Trends pattern is the one I used...


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

The 2nd pair.










I added 2 short-rows to bring the heel up and a couple more rounds to the sides.
Picked up and knit a couple more rows across the tops too.
I did the construction a little different also, but with the same number of stitches.










Dont worry too much about weaving in those ends.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cool!


----------

